# Luminocity

## Benve

http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10089

Guardate i filmati... Leggete su che hardware girano

Emergiamolo su Gentoo

----------

## klaudyo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10089
> 
> Guardate i filmati... Leggete su che hardware girano
> 
> Emergiamolo su Gentoo

 

 :Shocked: 

Lo emergo appena posso!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVV!!!!!

Dannazione!

Purtroppo io non riuscirò mai a farlo andare! La mia scheda video è una SiS e pertanto senza un briciolo di driver!

Damn!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

eccezzionale!  :Shocked: 

----------

## hellraiser

Bellissimo!

Aspetto con ansia qualche buon anima che faccia l ebuild  :Very Happy: 

Se ho tempo provo a installarlo a mano...dopo vi faccio sapere!

----------

## Peach

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

non male... forse ce lo aspettavamo prima o poi  :Smile: 

quello che sarebbe interessante sapere è quanto è memory consuming, un po' di requisiti minimi.. nn li ho visti...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  un po' di requisiti minimi.. nn li ho visti...

 

l'unica cosa che dice è:

 *Quote:*   

> slow/old video cards (Intel i830 and ATI Radeon 7500 mobility)

 

mah....

----------

## Peach

ah ecco:

 *Quote:*   

> Update: People have been asking what sort of hardware this was done on. Videos were shot on a mix of an IBM thinkpad X30 (with a paltry Intel i830 video card using open source drivers) and an IBM thinkpad T41 (with a slightly beefier but still pretty old Radeon Mobility 7500, also using open source drivers). Everything we're doing so far is light on hardware requirements. FYI, a locking bug was introduced in Luminocity that causes wobbly windows to get increasingly jerky as more windows are opened (or if there's no background image present, go figure!). This is not related to its CPU or graphics card use, and should be easy to fix without major codebase changes.

 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

carino da vedere , ma come a suo tempo si parlo del desktop 3d di sun, il rischio è che IMHO dopo un po' tutte ste paciugate stanchino...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> carino da vedere , ma come a suo tempo si parlo del desktop 3d di sun, il rischio è che IMHO dopo un po' tutte ste paciugate stanchino...

 

Paciugate?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   Che termine strano...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Prima di sparare sentenze, leggere la mia provienienza...

----------

## klaudyo

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Bellissimo!
> 
> Aspetto con ansia qualche buon anima che faccia l ebuild 
> 
> Se ho tempo provo a installarlo a mano...dopo vi faccio sapere!

 

E si..... io ho provato ora a compilarlo ma è un vero inferno! E' necessario avere alcune cose installate dal CVS di GNOME.

Aspetto anche io qualche buon'anima.........

Ciao!

----------

## unz

mi sembra d'aver capito che verrÃ  inserito tutto l'ambaradam in metacity ... speriamo presto  :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> carino da vedere , ma come a suo tempo si parlo del desktop 3d di sun, il rischio è che IMHO dopo un po' tutte ste paciugate stanchino...

 

E' il solito discorso eyecandy SI / eyecandy NO. IMHO l'utenza gentoo non tiene molto conto di queste cose, anche se io personalmente ad una buona sistemazione grafica del SO ci tengo. Secondo me questi progetti sono fondamentali per proporre linux anche a quella fetta di mercato più "consumer"... e pensate....

```
+ user friendly ==> + utenti ==> + supporto ==> + driver ==> linux per tutti ==> un mondo migliore
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Chiusa la riflessione personale, aspettiamo l'ebuild.... (magari pronti a testarlo per renderlo stabile)  :Wink: 

----------

## redmatrix

Personalmente credo ininfluente la "pacchianeria" riguardante l'animazione delle finestre & co. Credo invece che questi "esperimenti" siano importanti per lo sviluppo delle future interfacce grafiche. Sono anni che un po' tutti noi sogniamo un sistema grafico che sia in grado di superare le molte limitazioni storiche, ora finalmente qualcosa si sta muovendo, e sinceramente credo che dovremmo incominciare a pensare e "proporre" delle migliorie visto che i troppi anni di finestrelle piatte ci hanno tolto quella fantasia euforica che avevamo quando eravamo solo dei nofiti dell'informatica.

A parte questo, una delle cose più belle di questo mondo è il "de gustibus", per noi linuxiani poi una chicca come luminocity è un potentissimo e anticonvenzionale metodo atto a far capire agli utonti che linux è meglio di windows.

----------

## Vurdak

Con una geffo2? seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## Benve

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> + user friendly ==> + utenti ==> + supporto ==> + driver ==> linux per tutti ==> un mondo migliore
> ```
> ...

 

per me è:

```
+ user friendly ==> + utenti ==> + supporto ==> + driver ==> mi funziona tutto l'hardware e posso mandare tutti i software sul mio pc
```

----------

## hellraiser

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Personalmente credo ininfluente la "pacchianeria" riguardante l'animazione delle finestre & co. Credo invece che questi "esperimenti" siano importanti per lo sviluppo delle future interfacce grafiche. 

 

Proprio quello che intendo io...infatti oltre a quelle bellissime animazioni (di cui potremmo certamente farne a meno), la cosa che mi interessa di piu è che gira con hardware vecchiotto, il che fa intendere che viene gestito in maniera magnifica...e questo dà prospettive positive per il futuro di vari software.

E poi...molti utenti winzoz, stanchi della solita interfaccia...magari facciano un salto di qualità passando a linux, invogliati di avere un desktop piu carino...

e quindi...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> + user friendly ==> + utenti ==> + supporto ==> + driver ==> linux per tutti ==> un mondo migliore

 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Vurdak wrote:*   

> Con una geffo2? seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

 

Penso di si  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVV!!!!!
> 
> Dannazione!
> 
> Purtroppo io non riuscirò mai a farlo andare! La mia scheda video è una SiS e pertanto senza un briciolo di driver!
> ...

 

sicuro? che SiS hai?

io ho una sis e ho i driver e pure accellerazione hardware 3D

----------

## hellraiser

ho trovato qualcosa di interessante

http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/luminocity/README.jhbuild?view=markup

però non riesco a compilare, perche non c è il "luminocity.modules"

Non riesco proprio a capire il perche...ho seguito le istruzioni...

Fatemi sapere...

Edit: Trovato...è nel CVS

----------

## Sasdo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVV!!!!!
> 
> Dannazione!
> 
> Purtroppo io non riuscirò mai a farlo andare! La mia scheda video è una SiS e pertanto senza un briciolo di driver!
> ...

 

ho una SiS 650 .... 

... mi faresti felice se mi dicessi che esistono i driver...

----------

## Benve

Vi sto scrivendo da Luminocity...  :Smile: 

a dir la verità mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio:

1. del desktop in pratica si vede solo una striscia alta circa 200 pixel, ma può essere un mio casino nel farlo andare

2. processore a manetta con firefox

3. caratteri sfuocati tipo Metisse

4. se uso la rotellina muore luminocity

Quello che da più fastidio è l'uso del processore  :Sad: 

Comunque gli effetti sono belli e non invadenti, belline anche le trasparenze

P.S. Per fortuna non serve Gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

Sembra bello  :Wink: 

Comunque a quanto ho potuto capire sono esperimenti su metacity ed un giorno il tutto sarà applicato a metacity (come ha già detto fedeliallalinea).

Per quanto riguarda l'usabilità, da un certo punto di vista è vero che il troppo storpia, però se non ho capito male luminocity sembra avere un'occhio di riguardo per la configurabilità dei vari effetti grafici.

Comunque la cosa interessante è che si cominci a sentire l'esigenza (e che quindi si scriva codice  :Wink: ) di usare bene OpenGL ed il vettoriale.

----------

## xoen

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi sto scrivendo da Luminocity... 
> 
> 

 

Bastar..  :Wink: 

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. se uso la rotellina muore luminocity
> 
> 

 

Ho letto che avevano fatto una prova, avevano "intercettato la rotellina" del mouse per modificare al volo la trasparenza della finestra, può essere che è questo?

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque gli effetti sono belli e non invadenti, belline anche le trasparenze
> 
> 

 

Anche a me dai video non è sembrato troppo invadente.

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Per fortuna non serve Gnome 
> 
> 

 

Però mi pare molto legato alle GTK+, o sbaglio?

Come l'hai provato? Senza usare ne GNOME, ne niente?

----------

## hellraiser

da quanto ho capito non usa le GTK, ma CAIRO...leggi un po sui link...

Comunque anche a me da solo una striscia da circa 200/300 px, e anche a me la CPU a 100%! adesso provo ad vedere qualcosa per allargare la schermata, e vedere come usarlo....

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> carino da vedere , ma come a suo tempo si parlo del desktop 3d di sun, il rischio è che IMHO dopo un po' tutte ste paciugate stanchino...

 

Quoto .... mi sembra inutile e dispendioso ...... a cosa serve avere finestre a mò di "gelatina"    :Twisted Evil: 

mi da tanto di winzzoziano .........

----------

## Benve

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> da quanto ho capito non usa le GTK, ma CAIRO...leggi un po sui link...
> 
> 

 

Anche io lo pensavo ma credo non dipenda da nessuno dei due, è una cosa a se stante

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque anche a me da solo una striscia da circa 200/300 px, e anche a me la CPU a 100%! adesso provo ad vedere qualcosa per allargare la schermata, e vedere come usarlo....

 

Se imposti un solo desktop e vai a tutto schermo con luminocity -f -d 1 :1 funziona e usa in maniera accettabile la cpu

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uff mi hanno frainnteso, d'oh!  :Sad: 

Il mio giudizio era sull'effetto in sè ed era riferito alla mia modesta opinione... Non discuto il fatto che hack di questo genere siano moto utili alla conquista dell'ambiente deskop e per avvicinare utenti curiosi ed amanti dell'eye-candy estremo  :Wink:  Ben vengano...

----------

## n3m0

Bah. Io non mi fermerei a guardare l'effetto in se. Luminocity mi sembra più un primo passo nel mostrare cosa si possa fare grazie all'accelerazioen OpenGL per il Desktop. Se si può fare quello, si possono fare anche altri effetti più "cool".  :Wink: 

----------

## unz

bhe se a pari dispendio di risorse di sistema uno puÃ² avere un desktop psichedelico ... ben venga, no? se chiudi una finestra e questa fa la mossa del drago prima di scomparire ... penso un sorrisetto compiaciuto ti viene  :Smile: 

caposaldo rimane sempre perÃ² l'usabilitÃ  ...

----------

## hellraiser

Comunque ho letto che per usare meno la cpu, bisogna impostare uno sfondo di background, in quanto luminocity consuma tanta cpu quando il suo sfondo non è impostato!

----------

## Raffo

@unz: praticamente quello che fanno le finestre quando vengono chiuse con lg3d, con la nuova versione hanno messo animazioni a gogo  :Laughing: 

e, scusate se continuo l'ot, quello sta diventando stabile  :Razz: 

----------

## hellraiser

Ultime novita:

- Sono riuscito a farlo andare in Fullscreen...

- Adesso usa un po meno la CPU...semplicemente impostando uno sfondo di background...

eh comunque...non è ancora usabile, ci sono vari problemi nello spostare le finestre...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> da quanto ho capito non usa le GTK, ma CAIRO...leggi un po sui link...
> 
> Comunque anche a me da solo una striscia da circa 200/300 px, e anche a me la CPU a 100%! adesso provo ad vedere qualcosa per allargare la schermata, e vedere come usarlo....

 

Bene... dunque vediamo di chiarire alcuni dubbi, innazitutto si basa sia su gtk che su cairo, infatti le gtk+ dalla versione 2.6 implementano cairo come layer per interfacciarsi nativamente al processore grafico mediante le opengl, questo serve per disegnare le finestre con chiamate native della propria scheda grafica incrementendo le prestazioni e alleggerendo il carico sulla cpu, visto che fino ad ora la gpu su ambienti desktop è stata solo sfruttata per i giochini...

Quindi ragazzi luminocity è solo una prova pacchiana di quello che può essere potenzialmente fatto con questo nuovo layer di interfaccia: io personalmente dico, ben venga così finalmente potremo sfruttare ancora di + l'hardware che possediamo!

Ovviamente è consigliato per le prove una versione cvs di gn0ome, per quanto riguarda le dipendenze delle varie librerie, se no possiamo avere il problema contrario, cioè non trovando il layer valido queste operazioni vengono ridirette sulla cpu che quindi fa il doppio del lavoro!!!

Un qualche cosa di simile so si sta implementando anvhe con glitz, solo che questo non dipende da gtk ma da x direttamente, cioè glitz sostituisce le normali chiamate di X con chiamate ottimizzate opengl che si interfacciamo con la sceda video...  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   da quanto ho capito non usa le GTK, ma CAIRO...leggi un po sui link...
> 
> Comunque anche a me da solo una striscia da circa 200/300 px, e anche a me la CPU a 100%! adesso provo ad vedere qualcosa per allargare la schermata, e vedere come usarlo.... 
> 
> Bene... dunque vediamo di chiarire alcuni dubbi, innazitutto si basa sia su gtk che su cairo, infatti le gtk+ dalla versione 2.6 implementano cairo come layer per interfacciarsi nativamente al processore grafico mediante le opengl, questo serve per disegnare le finestre con chiamate native della propria scheda grafica incrementendo le prestazioni e alleggerendo il carico sulla cpu, visto che fino ad ora la gpu su ambienti desktop è stata solo sfruttata per i giochini...
> ...

 

Mmmhh... Alcune cose non mi risultano. Luminocity non ha dipendenze da Gnome (da me funziona senza alcuna librerie Gnome installata). Inoltre va allo stesso modo con applicazioni X, QT e GTK, e non richiede Cairo per funzionare. Piuttosto richiede le librerie dell'xserver di Keith Packard, e inoltre necessita di un X server virtuale (Xfake o Xvfb) per funzionare (cioè non si può lanciare "direttamente" luminocity su Xorg).

 *luminocity's README wrote:*   

>  - Recent set of X libraries including the libraries for fixes,
> 
>    damage, composite, and xtest. The libraries of XOrg 6.8.1
> 
>    are fine, except that there is no .pc file for xtst.
> ...

 

----------

## X-Drum

cmq questo progetto owna di brutto!!!

troppo bello un po pesante si, ma sul mio p4 2,5ghz

la cpu nn supera il 55%

aspettiamooooooo bello bello!

----------

## RockSteady

chi e disposto a fare un bel tutorial per niubbi come me? :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

ma fateci un paio di screen  :Razz: 

----------

## Benve

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma fateci un paio di screen 

 

Ho provato ma venivano fuori jpg nere

----------

## gutter

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato ma venivano fuori jpg nere

 

Peccato sarei curioso di vederli  :Confused: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   ma fateci un paio di screen  
> 
> Ho provato ma venivano fuori jpg nere

 

Hai provato anche a farli con gimp??

----------

## Dhaki

Link interessante: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313926.html

----------

## RockSteady

stò installando  :Smile: 

vediamo come va a finire  :Laughing: 

----------

## RockSteady

ed ecco il primo problema durante la compilazione

```
then mv -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo" ".deps/evdev.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

evdev.c:62: error: field `absinfo' has incomplete type

evdev.c: In function `EvdevRead':

evdev.c:119: error: `EV_SYN' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [evdev.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/rocksteady/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rocksteady/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/rocksteady/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

*** error during stage build of xserver: could not build module *** [17/24]

  [1] rerun stage build

  [2] ignore error and continue to install

  [3] give up on module

  [4] start shell

  [5] go to stage force_checkout

  [6] go to stage configure

choice:                              
```

cosa faccio? :Sad: 

----------

## hellraiser

ho fatto un piccolo video con xvidcap, anche se va un po a scatti...dato che sia luminocity che xvidcap mi ciucciano un bel po di cpu...

http://k3ta.mine.nu/luminocity.mpg

ancora riesco a capire come spostare le finestre, il cui bordo superiore esce dallo schermo....

----------

## Benve

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ed ecco il primo problema durante la compilazione
> 
> ```
> then mv -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo" ".deps/evdev.Po"; \
> 
> ...

 

io ho seguito questo thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313388-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

specialmente questo README: http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/luminocity/README.jhbuild?view=markup

Ricorda di 

 *mouacha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UPDATE1: fixed the permission problem
> 
> In the ~/.jhbuilrc file, changed this line:
> ...

 

EDIT:

howto in spagnolo, ma i comandi si capiscono:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2234679#2234679

EDIT2:

in inglese è meglio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313926-highlight-luminocity.html

----------

## yardbird

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> ho fatto un piccolo video con xvidcap, anche se va un po a scatti...dato che sia luminocity che xvidcap mi ciucciano un bel po di cpu...
> 
> http://k3ta.mine.nu/luminocity.mpg
> 
> ancora riesco a capire come spostare le finestre, il cui bordo superiore esce dallo schermo....

 

Prova con "Il tasto Windows" + LeftClick e poi muovi il mouse. Io ho un piccolo video fatto con la mia fotocamera digitale: link.

----------

## hellraiser

il fatto è che io il tasto windows, sul mio window manager, è configurato come XKILL...e quindi premendolo mi killa!

Devo cambiare la configurazione del tasto...appena ho tempo provo...

----------

## RockSteady

 :Sad:  non riesco a capire perche mi da sto errore 

```
-I../../../Xext -I../../../record -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../xfixes -I../../../damageext -I../../../composite                     -I../../../fb -I../../../mi -I../../../hw/kdrive/linux -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations     -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -I/home/rocksteady/luminocity/opt/luminocity/include -I/home/rocksteady/luminocity/opt/luminocity/include/X11/fonts -I/home/rocksteady/luminocity/opt/luminocity/include/X11/Xtrans   -D_BSD_SOURCE -I../../../include -I../../../Xext    -g -O2 -MT evdev.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/evdev.Tpo" \

  -c -o evdev.o `test -f 'evdev.c' || echo './'`evdev.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo" ".deps/evdev.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/evdev.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

evdev.c:62: error: field `absinfo' has incomplete type

evdev.c: In function `EvdevRead':

evdev.c:119: error: `EV_SYN' undeclared (first use in this function)

evdev.c:119: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evdev.c:119: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [evdev.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/rocksteady/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive/linux'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/rocksteady/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/rocksteady/luminocity/src/luminocity/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

*** error during stage build of xserver: could not build module *** [17/24]

  [1] rerun stage build

  [2] ignore error and continue to install

  [3] give up on module

  [4] start shell

  [5] go to stage force_checkout

  [6] go to stage configure

choice:   
```

----------

## 102376

anche  a me da lo stesso errore

----------

## RockSteady

ok ho quasi risolto tutto

posto qui per non aprire 3d nuovi sullo stesso argomento

allora ho l'ultimo problema nel compilare luminocity e il problema sta nel pacchetto 24/24

```
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for gobject-2.0 > 2.6.0 gthread-2.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0 pangoft2 xdamage xcomposite xfixes xext xtst xcursor... Requested 'gobject-2.0 > 2.6.0' but version of GObject is 2.4.8

configure: error: luminocity dependencies not satisfied

Now type 'make' to compile luminocity.

*** Building luminocity *** [24/24]

make

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

*** error during stage build of luminocity: could not build module *** [24/24]

  [1] rerun stage build

  [2] ignore error and continue to install

  [3] give up on module

  [4] start shell

  [5] go to stage force_checkout

  [6] go to stage configure

choice: 3

*** the following modules were not built *** [24/24]

```

il problema sta nel gobject che ho una versione vecchia e mi richiede la 2.6.0

ora dove trovo questo gobject 2.6.0?

grazie sperando che qualcuno risponde  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

Così a naso ... che versione hai delle gtk+ ?

----------

## RockSteady

come guardo che versione ho? :Embarassed: 

----------

## RockSteady

*  x11-libs/gtk+

      Latest version available: 2.6.2

      Latest version installed: 2.4.14

      Size of downloaded files: 10,975 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gtk.org/

      Description: Gimp ToolKit +

      License:     LGPL-2

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## RockSteady

ok sono riuscito a startarlo ma ho una finestra minimizzata e nn riesco ad ingradire  :Sad: 

come lò faccio partire a 1024x768?

----------

## Benve

[quoteTips.

If you want to change the window size, start Xfake with:Xfake -screen <width>x<height*number_of_workspaces>x<bpp>

It's also a good thing to add "-nolisten tcp" to Xfake arguments to improve safety.

For example, this would make luminocity to open in 1024x768 window when using 4 workspaces:

Codice:

Xfake -ac -nolisten tcp -screen 1024x3072x32 :1 &

You can change the number of workspaces by starting luminocity with "-d <number_of_workspaces>" argument.

It's also possible to add background image to luminocity by simple adding backround path after luminocity start command.

Codice:

```
luminocity :1 -d 4 /path/to/background
```

If you having difficulties with moving windows, try holding the windows key when moving. 

[/quote]

cos' non va ?

```
Xfake -ac -nolisten tcp -screen 1024x768x32 :1 &
```

```
luminocity :1 -f -d 4 /path/to/background
```

se non va prova con un desktop solo:

```
luminocity :1 -f -d 1 /path/to/background
```

----------

## RockSteady

ok cosi funziona ma crasha anche a te???

----------

## Benve

se uso la rotellina si, altrimenti sembra stabile, ma la fase di test è durata meno di 5 minuti

----------

## Benve

altro howto:http://live.gnome.org/Luminocity

----------

## n3m0

Vi segnalo una piccola curiosità-immagine: http://canali.libero.it/affaritaliani/upload/lo/longhorn.jpg

E' uno screnshot di Longhorn. Quell'effetto sulla finestra in movimento non vi ricorda nulla?  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

bastardi ladri pagheranno per questo

----------

## hellraiser

si pero per ottenere quegli effeti su Longhorn, ci vuole un Dual Xeon 3 Ghz + 2gb di ram  :Smile: 

mentre noi su linux, lo possiamo ottenere anche con hardware vecchiotto...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> si pero per ottenere quegli effeti su Longhorn, ci vuole un Dual Xeon 3 Ghz + 2gb di ram  .

 

ah... ecco spiegato perchè prima al tg hanno dato notizia che c'è stato un black-out nello stato di Washington......  billy g. aveva acceso il pc....  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> bastardi ladri pagheranno per questo

 

Beh bisogna ancora vedere chi ha preso da chi....

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

[OT] Quoto fedeli, mica sono sempre e solo loro che copiano... Avete mai visto le beta di OpenOffice2? [/OT]  :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

senza considerare che, quell'effetto, sembra piu' una mezza scopiazzatura del "genio" di apple  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## klaudyo

Si infatti.

Credo che sia ragionevole a volte dare anche dei meriti a Microsoft o cmq non criticarla a priori. Anzi a volte ha fatto anche cose che meritano una lode. Un esempio è (IMHO) il .NET. 

Non critichiamo solo perchè è Microsoft.  :Rolling Eyes: 

PS giustamente, come è stato fatto notare l'effetto è simile a quello di MacOS X precedente anche a Lumonocity. Quindi chi ha copiato chi?....

----------

## hellraiser

bhe...se vogliamo risalire agli albori...vi posso dire che quelli effetti li avevo anche su l'Amiga 600  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> bhe...se vogliamo risalire agli albori...vi posso dire che quelli effetti li avevo anche su l'Amiga 600 

 

... che sicuramente non avranno copiato Mac OSX

----------

## hellraiser

Perche Amiga ha copiato da MacOs ???

----------

## gutter

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Perche Amiga ha copiato da MacOs ???

 

Non ho fatto questa affermazione ho solo detto che dal momento che amiga è precedente Mac OSX sicuramente non hanno preso spunto da una cosa che ancora non esisteva.

----------

## hellraiser

ah ok  :Smile: 

Avevo capito male io...

 :Razz: 

----------

